

Learn you a Haskell for great good [pdf] - tosh
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~cannata/cs345/Class%20Notes/09%20learnyouahaskell.pdf

======
tosh
If you don't know it yet: it's a fun & engaging book for getting started with
Haskell. One can spot similarities to Why's (poignant) guide to Ruby :)

